# Endo then Prostap....



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi all, hope someone can help me with the above.

i had my endo lasered away back in May and was told it was moderate but wanted me to have the Prostap injections for the next 6 months as they want to kill the remaining endo and the little bits they couldnt get at.  The questions i have are....

Do you still have a period with the injections as i had a full period which was pretty bad, finished it Sunday but still having a very slight bleed, nothing major but as i wipe myself, sorry too much info, there are signs of blood and what are the chances of falling pregnant on it?  I am due for my next injection next Friday but since being on it i have had constant backache, headaches, feel slightly sick and constantly going a wee, is this normal? Oh and i am eating for the world!

So much help would be appreciated.

Kelly x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sporadic bleeding with the first Prostap can happen but I think it worth mentioning the backaches etc to them as they may need to scan you again before they do more injections to ensure all is well.

Ruth


----------

